# Wi-Fi News > Τεχνολογία >  κεραίες εκτυπωμένες από 3D εκτυπωτη.

## newbornlife

άρθρο για την 3D εκτύπωση μικρών κεραιών. 

http://colloids.matse.illinois.edu/a...dvmat_2011.pdf

εδώ έχει και βίντεο

http://www.nanowerk.com/spotlight/spotid=19989.php

----------


## θανάσης

Πριν λίγες ημέρες είχες κάνει ένα post ( http://www.awmn/showthread.php?t=37532 ) Κεραία σε σπρέι, και μου φάνηκε περίεργο. Σε αυτό έχουν κάνει πραγματικά καλή δουλειά, και άρχισα να σκέπτομαι ότι χρησιμοποιούν την ίδια ασημένια μελάνη (silver nanoparticle ink). Αλά εδώ μιλάνε για εκτύπωση στους 550c.

----------


## newbornlife

βασικά το κεραία σε σπρέυ ίσως ήταν μούφα, τουλάχιστον αν κρίνει κανείς από τα σχόλια στο youtube που το έθαβαν  ::  δεν είμαι ειδικός δεν ξέρω.
Αυτό εδώ πάντως είναι επιστημονικό με τα ούλα του  ::

----------


## mojiro

Χρόνια τώρα φτιάχνονται κεραίες με τη τεχνική της αποχάλκωσης.
Ήδη σχεδόν όλες οι panel είναι φτιαγμένες με αυτή τη μέθοδο. Δηλαδή εξωτερικά μπορεί να βλέπετε ένα γαμάτο πλαστικό καλά μονωμένο κλπ κλπ, αλλά εντός θα βρείτε ένα κομμάτι pcb και ένα βύσμα...

https://www.google.com/search?hl=en&...l pcb&tbm=isch

----------


## θανάσης

Με τη μέθοδο της αποχάλκωσης περιορίζεσαι στην επίπεδη επιφάνεια του pcb, δεν μπορείς να σχεδιάσεις π.χ. μια helix, εγώ εντυπωσιάστηκα με το υλικό (silver nanoparticle ink) 
Μου θύμισε ένα υγρό που πουλούσαν για την επιδιόρθωση της θερμαινόμενης αντίστασης στο πίσω τζάμι των αυτοκινήτων, και στο χώρο των ηλεκτρονικών για τα βραχυκυκλώματα (χρονισμού) σε κάποιους επεξεργαστές AMD, και για γραμμές σε pcb.

----------


## newbornlife

το βραχυκύκλωμα χρονισμού μπορούσε να γίνει dirty και γρήγορα με ένα μολύβι. Δεν ξέρω τι διάρκεια θα είχε αλλά μολυβάκι είχα χρησιμοποιήσει και όταν κόπηκε μια καλωδιοταινία στην οθόνη σε ένα κομπιουτεράκι που είχα καμια δεκαριά χρόνια πριν. Ακόμα δουλεύει  ::

----------


## mojiro

γιατί όχι μολύβι σε συνδυασμό με κάποιο στερεοποιητικό υγρό πχ. διάφανο βερνίκι;

----------


## newbornlife

οπ να μια καλή ιδέα. Αν και φαντάζομαι ότι πρώτα περνάς μια στρώση γραφίτη και μετά το βερνίκι από πάνω. Ίσως όμως οι υψηλές θερμοκρασίες ενός επεξεργαστή να μικραίνουν τη ζωή του βερνικιού

----------


## mojiro

δε το λέω για επεξεργαστή..
για κεραία το λέω..

----------

